# Been offered a job



## Newtricks (Jan 27, 2014)

It's one of these shady fly by night companies that are all over the Hollywood area... they will pay me $40 for every victim (err client) I shoot, no post processing just email the photos forward. I know that this is a scam, fake casting calls, charging for head shots and at the end of the day all the kid is out is a couple hundred bucks! I will not do it.

My question is... short of violence, how do I stop them? One thought was to take photos of everyone involved with this operation and send them all to LAPD vice.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 27, 2014)

Why even do it then ?

... and they pay you some time in the future after they've received the photos ???


----------



## snowbear (Jan 27, 2014)

Construction adhesive -- think of the movie "Home Alone" and the basement stairs.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 27, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> One thought was to take photos of everyone involved with this operation and send them all to LAPD vice.



And unless you describe the operation better than you did here, they'll just blink and stare...


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 27, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> It's one of these shady fly by night companies that are all over the Hollywood area... they will pay me $40 for every victim (err client) I shoot, no post processing just email the photos forward. I know that this is a scam, fake casting calls, charging for head shots and at the end of the day all the kid is out is a couple hundred bucks! I will not do it.
> 
> My question is... short of violence, how do I stop them? One thought was to take photos of everyone involved with this operation and send them all to LAPD vice.



Why is everyone so quick to rule out violence?

WWII was chock full of violence but it worked - lol

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 27, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Why is everyone so quick to rule out violence?
> 
> WWII was chock full of violence but it worked - lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


And what?
Throw Burritos ?  or Nerf blocks ?
discharged batteries ?


----------



## KmH (Jan 27, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> My question is... short of violence, how do I stop them? One thought was to take photos of everyone involved with this operation and send them all to LAPD vice.


Contact LAPD fraud, not vice.


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 27, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Why even do it then ?



Well that is the point Astro, I will not do it, but want to see these people put away.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 27, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Why even do it then ?
> ...




what are these people doing that they need to be "put away" for?


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 27, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Why even do it then ?
> ...



I'll second the question "What should they be put away for?"

Business; _any _business, will have its share of scumbags. That's just the way it goes. I spent 16 years in the music industry. That's where you'll find the varsity squad of scumbags; usually promoters. Photograhers? Man, they're the Pop Warner team. 

While you may not like the manner in which they conduct business, the reality is that the manner in which they're doing business is probably legal. The fact that it's legal is not their fault.

If you don't want to do it, don't do it. But you would be well served to find out for sure if they're engaged in any illegal activity before you start notifying the authorities...


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 27, 2014)

KmH said:


> Contact LAPD fraud, not vice.



Thanks Keith, you are right the Fraud division would be better than vice. The problem I've seen over and again with scams like this, we call the cops, they tell you "okay that's for your concern" and that is as far as it goes. I lived down town Hollywood "Sunset and Western" for 15 years and couldn't tell you how many kids I've seen show up thinking they could make it in the movies, I never gave them money but would buy a meal for anyone that asked. this company that contacted me yesterday is only out to take advantage of these kids. I'd rather take my 870 to their office and end their scam than be part of it. My moral compass doesn't exactly point true north, there are some things that I can not... will not sit by and watch.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 27, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Why is everyone so quick to rule out violence?
> ...



Always works in Steven Segal movies.  Well, as much as one could say that anything works in a Segal movie.. lol


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 27, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> I'll second the question "What should they be put away for?"
> 
> Business; _any _business, will have its share of scumbags. That's just the way it goes. I spent 16 years in the music industry. That's where you'll find the varsity squad of scumbags; usually promoters. Photograhers? Man, they're the Pop Warner team.



Hey Steve, I did check out these people, they have no Industry contacts and are simply taking advantage of these kids, charging them for head shots, taking there money with nothing to offer in return. I worked in/made a career of the motion picture industry, had to retire after 25 years because 4 herniated disc. These folks are telling kids living on the streets, fresh into the LA area, we can get you work in film when in fact they can not, it's a scam. That's why I think the best option is to go to their office and talk them out of continuing this scam. Inciting kids into prostitution or whatever they can do for money, because they believe it will lead to a better future is wrong on every level.

Sorry, take advantage of adults who just never learned, but when it come to kids... I have no forgiveness. I've done many questionable things in my life, never to children. Have you ever seen a teen or preteen starving on the streets of Hollywood, willing to do anything for a better life, I've seen more than I care to recall, NEVER asked anything from them, just bought them food.

Sorry but this is a point for me I just can't get past.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 27, 2014)

You think the LAPD is going to take time out of their busy schedule shooting dogs and writing jaywalking tickets in order to bust people legally charging to take people's photos because something may or may not come out of it people people don't read contracts?  You give them too much credit, even if this was a crime, that they'd actually do something to stop it.  In fact, since it generates profit, they may join in...


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 27, 2014)

Braineack said:


> You think the LAPD is going to take time out of their busy schedule...



Nope, I know they won't... the only purpose of the LAPD is righting tickets and generating revenue. That doesn't mean I can't take up a cause!!!

ps What really sucks about taking up a cause... you make yourself a target.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 27, 2014)

correct.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 27, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> Hey Steve, I did check out these people, they have no Industry contacts and are simply taking advantage of these kids, charging them for head shots, taking there money with nothing to offer in return.



What can you offer to substantiate your claim?



> I worked in/made a career of the motion picture industry, had to retire after 25 years because 4 herniated disc.



That's unfortunate, but it has exactly nothing to do with the topic of discussion...



> These folks are telling kids living on the streets, fresh into the LA area, we can get you work in film when in fact they can not, it's a scam. That's why I think the best option is to go to their office and talk them out of continuing this scam.



Well, considering that you're thinking about alerting the authorities, your best option is to damn well make sure what they're doing is illegal. I'd bet my last dollar you've yet to do that. Because, if you have, you should've alerted the authorities already...


> Inciting kids into prostitution or whatever they can do for money, because they believe it will lead to a better future is wrong on every level.



Prostitution?? Where the Hell did that come from? Who said anything about prostitution? I thought you were talking about scammers not providing pictures to someone who's paid for them...



> Sorry, take advantage of adults who just never learned, but when it come to kids... I have no forgiveness. I've done many questionable things in my life, never to children. Have you ever seen a teen or preteen starving on the streets of Hollywood, willing to do anything for a better life, I've seen more than I care to recall, NEVER asked anything from them, just bought them food.



If someone bails and heads to Hollywood, who bears the responsibility for that decision? Certainly someone only a few years out of diapers should be helped, but I'm gonna' guess they didn't make the decision to live on the streets of Hollywood on their own. Kids who are in their mid to late teens? 

Yeah, not much sympathy for them...



> Sorry but this is a point for me I just can't get past.



What you need to "get past" is this: If what they're doing is not illegal, reporting them to the police is foolhardy...


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 27, 2014)

I collected gambling debts before getting work in the studios, I know the scams and the scammers, not proud of my past but it is what it is.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 27, 2014)

Every so often a rolling circus comes into town and advertises for potential models, actors, etc for creating a photograph portfolio.
They charge bookoo bucks for several pictures in a binder, of which they do not go any further.  They just take a few snapshots, put them in a nice binder for you to say that you have a "portfolio" and they're on their way .. no contacts to any industry what-so-ever.

Kinda sound like the same thing.


makes you want to throw enchilada sauce covered burritos at them


----------



## Derrel (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm interested in WHY these enchilada sauce-covered burritos keep coming up here in various TPF threads? Are enchilada sauced-covered burritos trending on Twitter? I know that enchilada sauce-covered burritos are a big,big hit in the TPF Cafeteria during the All You Can East Burrito Bar on Tuesdays from noon to 3PM, but why are people talking about enchilada sauced-covered burritos so much these days? Were they profiled on TMZ? Was there an incident at the Grammy Awards? Has Taylor Swift started  a trend of serving enchilada sauced-covered burritos at her parties?


----------



## Braineack (Jan 27, 2014)

I prefer enchilada sauce dipped enchiladas.


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 27, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Every so often a rolling circus comes into town and advertises for potential models, actors, etc for creating a photograph portfolio.
> They charge bookoo bucks for several pictures in a binder, of which they do not go any further.  They just take a few snapshots, put them in a nice binder for you to say that you have a "portfolio" and they're on their way .. no contacts to any industry what-so-ever.
> 
> Kinda sound like the same thing.
> ...



It's exactly the same thing, makes my want to...


----------



## Derrel (Jan 27, 2014)

Most people around the USA have a pretty low opinion of the scammer culture that exists....from the "driveway sealer" people who spray oil on driveways, to the guys who sell "$2,000 audio speakers" for $300 out of trucks parked in shopping mall lots, down to the bingo parlors that fleece hundreds of old and feeble-minded compulsive gamblers out of $32.50 (or more) every night while paying out $1,000 in prizes on "takes" in the tens of thousands of dollars...

But please, keep the 870 Wingmaster in the corner...


----------



## Braineack (Jan 27, 2014)

sounds like a bunch of Snake Oil...


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 27, 2014)

There are so  many things I want to post here... but for the most part they are thing you genital folk do not need to read.


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 27, 2014)

Derrel said:


> But please, keep the 870 Wingmaster in the corner...



My 870 isn't going anywhere, I've got 800 rounds of 12ga. double ot buck and slugs, the wife and I will keep them out for a while.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 27, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> There are so  many things I want to post here... but for the most part they are thing you genital folk do not need to read.



Umm, maybe strike that "t"....

I feel your anguish, Newtricks. It DOES suck that these charlatans are taking advantage of kids who are in dire straits.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm thinking maybe it isn't illegal for a business (even a less than reputable one) to contact prospective customers, that if/when a product or service isn't provided as expected is when something illegal may have occurred and the police could act. Which of course is too late if someone already falls for their pitch and gets taken.

What about contacting a local visitors bureau, or chamber of commerce? How are these disreputable companies contacting prospective customers? Seems like getting some accurate info. out there somewhere somehow could help get people informed so they don't fall for these disreputable types.

The latest scam in my area has been a company going door to door to try to get people to switch utilities to them and they try to get people to show them their electric bill, give out their credit card info. etc. The best thing that's been done has been to get word around on local news, our town's FB page, etc.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 27, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I'm interested in WHY these enchilada sauce-covered burritos keep coming up here in various TPF threads? Are enchilada sauced-covered burritos trending on Twitter? I know that enchilada sauce-covered burritos are a big,big hit in the TPF Cafeteria during the All You Can East Burrito Bar on Tuesdays from noon to 3PM, but why are people talking about enchilada sauced-covered burritos so much these days? Were they profiled on TMZ? Was there an incident at the Grammy Awards? Has Taylor Swift started a trend of serving enchilada sauced-covered burritos at her parties?



Rough guess here but maybe the enchilada sauce is needed as a lubricant when firing the burritos out of the TPF Burrito Cannon (Patent Pending)?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 27, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> I'm thinking maybe it isn't illegal for a business (even a less than reputable one) to contact prospective customers, that if/when a product or service isn't provided as expected is when something illegal may have occurred and the police could act. Which of course is too late if someone already falls for their pitch and gets taken.
> 
> What about contacting a local visitors bureau, or chamber of commerce? How are these disreputable companies contacting prospective customers? Seems like getting some accurate info. out there somewhere somehow could help get people informed so they don't fall for these disreputable types.
> 
> The latest scam in my area has been a company going door to door to try to get people to switch utilities to them and they try to get people to show them their electric bill, give out their credit card info. etc. The best thing that's been done has been to get word around on local news, our town's FB page, etc.



Ok, keep in mind I'm giving legal advice solely from my vast expertise of being some faceless guy on the internet here, so obviously this is super high quality legalise and you should pay very close attention.. lol.

A lot depends here on how the service is represented.  The people involved would have to be making an intentional misrepsentation, basically promising something they have no intention of delivering, in order for this to be considered fraud.  Normally this misrepresentation has to be pretty overt in order for it to constitute a criminal case of fraud, and it generally has to be a pretty big deal before the police are going to get involved because it is very difficult to prove in court and there are generally civil remedies involved.  At worst I think you might be able to put together a charge or two of misdemeanor fraud, which is about as scary as staring down the barrel of a jaywalking offense.  

A smart defense attorney comes in and argues that you did what you promised, that you showed the headshots to people "in the movie industry" and you walk.  Granted, people in the movie industry could mean the ushers at your local movie theater, but still getting out of an offense like this would be pretty easy assuming that the police wanted to take the time to even try to make an arrest and the DA could actually be troubled to try and prosecute a case like this rather than just pleaing it out for probation or just dropping the charges outright.

You have to remember that the police have a lot to deal with already, what with people calling 911 because Mcdonalds got their order got screwed up.  

I do feel sorry for these kids, don't get me wrong - but if there is one hard learned lesson that I've discovered over the years, it's that you can't save people who don't want to be saved.  It sucks, but there it is


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll say this: Regardless of whether or not you like the way they do business, bringing up prostitution is a pretty ignorant thing to do. We know that's illegal. If that's what they're doing, then you have a responsibility to report that. If you haven't, shame on you.

Then again, if the people who want the pictures taken aren't selling these kids into prostitution, then you've certainly jumped across some ethical line by injecting it into a conversation about them, so shame on you again...


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 27, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> There are so  many things I want to post here... but for the most part they are thing you *genital* folk do not need to read.



Either that's a spelling mistake or a new kind of slur.

Like 'OK, Bud, take your testicular head out of here'

I vote for spelling.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 27, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Newtricks said:
> 
> 
> > There are so many things I want to post here... but for the most part they are thing you *genital* folk do not need to read.
> ...



I'm just really hoping that's you're hand you raised to cast your vote.. lol


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 27, 2014)

As I've said before, I can typo 60 wpm.


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 27, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> I'll say this: Regardless of whether or not you like the way they do business, bringing up prostitution is a pretty ignorant thing to do. We know that's illegal. If that's what they're doing, then you have a responsibility to report that. If you haven't, shame on you.
> 
> Then again, if the people who want the pictures taken aren't selling these kids into prostitution, then you've certainly jumped across some ethical line by injecting it into a conversation about them, so shame on you again...



Steve, If what you got from this was my suggesting these people are leading/pushing these kids in that direction then I obviously I did not make myself clear. What I was saying is most if not all of the kids I've seen on the streets of Hollywood end up going that in that direction, just to feed themselves.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 27, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Newtricks said:
> ...



Depends on how above my head it went.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 27, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > I'll say this: Regardless of whether or not you like the way they do business, bringing up prostitution is a pretty ignorant thing to do. We know that's illegal. If that's what they're doing, then you have a responsibility to report that. If you haven't, shame on you.
> ...



I get that. But, considering that prostitution has absolutely nothing with the topic of the thread, yeah, the suggestion that these people were doing that was strong...


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 28, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> Newtricks said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, the suggestion that these people were doing that was strong...
> ...


----------

